# Secret Santa Gifts 2009



## Bec688 (Nov 18, 2009)

With wishlist's posted up and some gifts already on the way, it's time for the... 

Secret Santa Gifts Thread for 2009!


When you receive your goodies post them up in this thread!

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 18, 2009)

hehe, how cute is that! thanks B! can't wait to see what people got for SS this year!


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 18, 2009)

i cant wait to see what people get!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, I haven't even started shopping yet!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 19, 2009)

Remember everyone gifts must be sent out by *November 30th!*


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 19, 2009)

wait did you say....

























































You get shot if you don't send it by then


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 19, 2009)

And get coal in your stocking next year..


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol ! And technically, there's also December 6th, Dr Hans Trapp (or Mr Bogeyman, i don't know how you call him here, so i use all the translations i found) can still come in your house and whip the naughty girl you've been !


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol ! And technically, there's also December 6th, Dr Hans Trapp (or Mr Bogeyman, i don't know how you call him here, so i use all the translations i found) can still come in your house and whip the naughty girl you've been ! what?! i have never heard of this, i have to look it up. this is kinda scary!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2009)

It's a tale known more in northern Europe, Belgium and northeast France especially. Anyway, December 6th is Saint Nicholas. The tale is quite interesting (involves three children and a butcher, it's violent



), but to make it short if you've been a nice girl/boy during the year, you get presents from Saint Nicholas (carried by his donkey ass), if not, you'll get whipped by its sort of opposite, in french we call him "PÃ¨re Fouettard".

We mostly use him as a bogeyman, if you're not a good girl you won't get presents. Saint Nicholas is the ancestor of the modern Santa Claus.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 19, 2009)

can't say i've heard that one before! haha, suffice to say, he's the one with the shotgun.

So make sure you send by the 30th! lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Rosie and Becs are hardcore. lol. Hopefully everyone gets their packages out by the 30th! Someone might lose a kneecap. lol!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 20, 2009)

OOOhhhhh........ I checked the tracking number on my Secret Santa Gift that I sent.... YOU'RE GOING TO GET IT TODAY!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 20, 2009)

i have my camera charging, i know realisticly it could be as long till the first week or two of december when i get mine since they have not all been sent out yet. but im so excited.

I have not been this excited about getting a gift in a long time. I think it is mostly cause this was super well organized so i know i will get something i like a lot


----------



## Anjel. (Nov 21, 2009)

*Guess who go their SS presentttttt?!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I did, I did!!!!!

Hahahaha, Omg thank you sooooooo much Angela!!! &amp; it was a SURPRISE!!!

I was busy all day today, and when I finally checked the mail I ran in the house and was like "Honey what did you order online?! Who's this for? Why is my name on it?!" Then he was like "Omg its your secret santa!"

I totally freaked out and ripped it open on the spot. &amp; thank you so much!

This week has been a hectic, but awsome week, esp with having my baby. &amp; this was the icing on the cake!

I will have pictures up tomorrow, my camera batteries is dead. lol

I'm so excited I didn't think I would be the first one getting it, I didn't expect mine till December.

Thank you again.

Oh btw Angela is LUVINBEAUTY.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yay!!! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2009)

yay! I can't wait for photos either!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 21, 2009)

Do post pics !!

Totally random but i was closing the enveloppe on the cute Christmas card i found, and gosh the glue tastes awful !

I'm still waiting for some products i had to order, but whatever happens i will ship next friday


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh yay! I'm glad you liked everything! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 21, 2009)

aaah this is so exciting! i'm just waiting on some items to be delivered and then i'm good to go, hopefully it will be in the mail before next weekend


----------



## Arielle123 (Nov 21, 2009)

Mine was shipped today so keep your eyes out!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 21, 2009)

mine shipped out today also, so keep your eyes open


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 21, 2009)

Woohoo! I can't wait!


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 22, 2009)

shipped out mine yesterday, keep your eyes peeled for it people!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 22, 2009)

So exciting to hear gifts are on their way!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so mad mail doesn't get delivered on Sundays


----------



## Anjel. (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry guys it took me so long to post the pictures!

But finally took some!

I got the Makeup kit from Nyx that I had on my list, and also extra Smashbox goodies that I LOVE!

Thanks so much again LUVINBEAUTY!

Here are the pictures:
















Got the stuff I ordered online already, will be sending it out to my SS tomorrow. But my SS might be surprised that I'm their SS. I wish I could say more, but don't want to ruin the surprise. (;


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow Your SS must have been AWESOME, Or your lucky she sells make up LOL JK Glad you like everything!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 23, 2009)

what great gifts!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 23, 2009)

Great gifts indeed, lucky girl !


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice! Love the NYX palette! &lt;3


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 23, 2009)

jesus anjel thats a lot! im worried now if i sent enough stuff to my ss



if i didnt im gonna buy more and send it out lol


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow awesome gifts Anjel! You were a lucky girl - enjoy all your new goodies!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 23, 2009)

My boyfriend just brought mine up for me, I didn't even see it on the cabinet downstairs where all the mail is kept! Doh!!

I had to take pictures as soon as I opened it because of the chocolate coins, they weren't going to remain there for very long!

Thank you to my secret santa! I love it &lt;3











I love the shades of the mini bourjois pigments!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 23, 2009)

Awe thats a great SS gift Sherbert



Who was your Secret Santa?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm really not sure (maybe I'm just dense)! They have been very secret about it...


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 23, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooh very nice Hollie! Enjoy!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hehehe does the mischievous chuckle mean it was you?


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does the mischievous chuckle mean it was you?



lol yeah it was me



i thought i wasnt suppost to say who i was lol im so dumb



, i tried to get brands of your wish list but our superdrug is crap, im glad you like the stuff


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 24, 2009)

Hehe I love the stuff you got me, the chocolate coins have already been devoured ;]


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 24, 2009)

Awe blueglitter how cute are you




lol


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hehe I love the stuff you got me, the chocolate coins have already been devoured ;] damn i should have got me some chocolate coins too (mmmmm chocolate) hehe
LUVINBEAUTY nah im nuts lol


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 24, 2009)

I got home late, and sitting there waiting for me was a package. I didn't remember ordering anything, so I opened it and it was from my SS! Who happened to be Jayme (orangeeyecrayon) Thanks a bunch!!!!






I received 3 OPI by Sephora nail polishes in True Romantic, Domestic Goddess, and How Cute is that?

4 mini OPI glitter polishes (one is actually a top coat) So cute!

3 L'occitane hand creams in Shea Butter, Lavender, and Cherry Blossom

Kat Von D Rock 'N Roll eyeshadow palette

NYX eye pencil

Burt's Bees watermelon lip shimmer

A bar of soap (what's the brand/name of this?) It smells nice





Perfume samples of Marc Jacobs Daisy and Lola, Juicy Couture, and Very Hollywood by Michael Kors

4 Eyeko cleansing face wipes

Some L'occitane samples and a few other skincare samples

Jayme included a wonderful card as well, and what made it extra special was that her cousin made the Tulip from Watercolors. I'm a studio art major, so I adore it very much. Thank your cousin for me, she has quite the talent and I love the artwork!





You've been VERY generous and an awesome SS Jayme!

PS: Did you happen to look on my wishlist on Makeupalley? Haha, it's so uncanny since the OPI polishes were the exact ones I wanted, including the Kat Von D palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh wow Angie, you were spoiled rotten! Look at all those goodies! How cute are those OPI minis?! Enjoy all your new treasures


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 24, 2009)

aww, mini opi's! too cute for words!

Yay for gifts arriving!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 24, 2009)

oh wow!! amazing gifts so far!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh! How sweet! A very nice SS gift



Yay! For SECRET SANTA!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 24, 2009)

I sendt mine gift away today, believe my SS would have it in hans by nexr coming weekend.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jesus anjel thats a lot! im worried now if i sent enough stuff to my ss



if i didnt im gonna buy more and send it out lol Uh oh! I feel the same way! I am worried now.But I had my bf send out the package earlier today :-(


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif PS: Did you happen to look on my wishlist on Makeupalley? Haha, it's so uncanny since the OPI polishes were the exact ones I wanted, including the Kat Von D palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont actually have a makeupalley account so no i didnt. I knew you had said purples and pinks, so i just picked out the ones i thought were the prettiest. As for the Kat Von D palette, i had enough points for it but hate purple eyeshadow on myself so i decided rather than just saving the points i would get it for you.
I am so glad you liked everything! I get crazy around the holidays cause i love buying gifts for people.

Also sorry i forgot to mention what the soap was, it is a chunk of a hugo naturals bar. It is ginger hand soap.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont actually have a makeupalley account so no i didnt. I knew you had said purples and pinks, so i just picked out the ones i thought were the prettiest. As for the Kat Von D palette, i had enough points for it but hate purple eyeshadow on myself so i decided rather than just saving the points i would get it for you.
I am so glad you liked everything! I get crazy around the holidays cause i love buying gifts for people.

Also sorry i forgot to mention what the soap was, it is a chunk of a hugo naturals bar. It is ginger hand soap.

Aww, thanks again! I can't wait to try everything!

Hope your SS has been good to ya! (whoever she is)


----------



## Anjel. (Nov 25, 2009)

Ugh I've been so busy lately with the baby and family coming to visit for the holidays and the holidays itself! And I keep forgetting to send mine out. So forcing my hubby to do it tomorrow if I remember. haha


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 25, 2009)

Can't send it tomorrow



Its Turkey Day!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 26, 2009)

Wonderful gifts have been received





I'm sending mine out by this Saturday . I'm waiting for a shipment and it should arrive this Friday. If it's late, then Monday I will ship and send it by Xpress mail.


----------



## jo1iet (Nov 26, 2009)

I posted mine last week but may take a while to get there since it's an international package



I hope it's enough. The brands that were requested aren't for sale here in NZ so I tried to improvise





I can't wait to get mine! I'm not opening it until Christmas but will post when I get it.


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 26, 2009)

i keep ninja-cat-ing the postman every afternoon when he comes, im so excited! i cant wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## lolaB (Nov 26, 2009)

I got my gift from arielle123! Thanks so much, I love everything! I forgot my camera at my apartment (at the p's for the weekend), but I'll post pictures as soon as I get home. Yay!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 28, 2009)

I shipped my SS gift earlier this evening. I'm looking forward for my recipient to receive it.


----------



## Arielle123 (Nov 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my gift from arielle123! Thanks so much, I love everything! I forgot my camera at my apartment (at the p's for the weekend), but I'll post pictures as soon as I get home. Yay! hope you like it all and glad that it arrived safely


----------



## Saints (Nov 30, 2009)

I got my gift on thursday. When I got home from work after a long day there was a package in my mailbox




Thank you Sexy Sady! I got an eyeshadow quad from the Makeup Factory, and two Long Lasting Lipglosses, also from the Makeup Factory. Have to post pics soon when I have time. Thanks again!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm posting mine today FINALLY! my last item finally arrived in the post today.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol Lucy, same here ! My instinct told me to wait until monday, and i received my last item today. I'm going to the post office just after posting this !!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 30, 2009)

mine will be posted in the morning as my back means I can't go out today =[


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 30, 2009)

I got my gift saturday! I ate all the chocolates. lol I will try and post a picture soon! Thank you so much Moira!!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my gift saturday! I ate all the chocolates. lol I will try and post a picture soon! Thank you so much Moira!! I hope I got enough!!! I was rushing to get it out on time, but I wish I had more :-(


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see everyones goodies


----------



## lklmail (Dec 1, 2009)

I too was waiting for an order to arrive; was supposed to come Friday, but because of the holiday it was delayed until today. So my package is ready to go, Priority Mail, and hubby is taking to the P.O. first thing tomorrow morning. It should make its way to *****a**** ***r*** by the end of the week (sorry, couldn't resist a little teaser there!)


----------



## lolaB (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's what I got from arielle123. Finally got around to taking a picture. Thanks so much! I'm loving everything!


----------



## Anjel. (Dec 1, 2009)

haha whoops, so I finally sent out my present. Sorry to my SS it took me forever to ship! It'll be there asap! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 1, 2009)

So i got my gift today, i had school till 3:20 and just got home, i was suprised that the mail was even here yet, cause they are usually a little slow at getting it to us. But it was here, and so was the package.

I will post pictures in a bit


----------



## Lucy (Dec 1, 2009)

wow! what lovely gifts lola



those glosses look great!


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 2, 2009)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY i got mine this afternoon! Thank you so much sherbert!! Love my stuff!






That chocolate orange will never make it to tomorrow let alone christmas, yummy!!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh what wonder gifts


----------



## Lucy (Dec 2, 2009)

great gift blueglitter!


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, great gift hauls everyone! One of these days when I HAVE some money I'll become a contributor so I can join in on this next year!

Lola I've been eyeing that Fresh gift set on Sephora's website--it looks great!


----------



## lolaB (Dec 2, 2009)

It's great! It's different from the original Sugar, but still awesome.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Saints* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my gift on thursday. When I got home from work after a long day there was a package in my mailbox



Thank you (Sexy Sady)! I got an eyeshadow quad from the Makeup Factory, and two Long Lasting Lipglosses, also from the Makeup Factory. Have to post pics soon when I have time. Thanks again! I hope you like everything.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great gifts everyone! I'm bummed I missed this year...


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 2, 2009)

I received a great package from Laurie (Nick007) from Sephora which included:

theBalm travel kit (mini lip glosses and eyeshadow)

korres body butter

and some sample items

Thank you so very much.

to my secret sister that I am sending to - I do apoligize - I have your items and will send them out tomorrow.


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great gifts everyone! I'm bummed I missed this year... I'm bummed I missed this year too! I havent missed one in years, but I havent been on here in a while! Nicole, do you want to do our own personal exchange? LOL


----------



## magosienne (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey April, nice to see you !






Yay !! I received my gift



My secret Santa was Lucy, and i am spoiled !

I'll post pics tomorrow, it's when you want to take pictures the camera's batteries die on you, GRRR !!

-Chocolate coins (that i've hidden !)

-Hair holders (to avoid nasty hair pieces in your face while applying face products !!)

-Boots Rose &amp; Geranium Lip Salve

-Chili Pepper Elegant eyes palette (blue/grey shadows with butterflies, double ended brush and a mirror, super cute !!)

-Boots Lavender Handcream and Rose Cuticle Oil in a beautiful small bag

-OPI Dear Santa, yay ! It's packed with gold glitters, i love it !!

You couldn't have picked better gifts !

Everything was beautifully wrapped, and allow me to pass along fluffy thanks





Thank you so much !!!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 3, 2009)

yay i'm so happy it arrived safely!



glad you like everything, i was worried about the polish, thought you might already have it!



merry christmas!!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 3, 2009)

Guess who got their goodies today



WOOHOO! I love them so much thank you Anjel! Merry Christmas to you and your family. I love everything!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow. What a great gift.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh wow, you girls were spoilt rotten! Enjoy all your goodies


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 3, 2009)

Santa is on his way headed overseas!!! Be on the look out. Package went out today.


----------



## lklmail (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay! Got my SS gift today! I was really surprised for several reasons, which I'll explain soon hopefully....

Anyway, here's what I got, nicely wrapped to add to the excitement:

a package of Ghiradelli filled squares (including white mint, my fave)

a box of coconut patties, dipped in chocolate (hubby immediately commandeered those)

L'oreal Telescopic Explosion mascara (can't wait to try this cool brush!)

MAC Colour Forms Warm Eyes set of 5 (such a cute little case and lovely colors....my first MAC ever!)

I'm looking forward to trying everything tomorrow (well, the candy has already been sampled, but not the MU).

Thank you, Sarah (akathegnat)! You're great!

USPS.com says that the package for my recipient arrived at her P.O. today....I'm not sure if that's its final destination, or if it's going to her house tomorrow. It says "scheduled for delivery Thursday December 3, 2009" so I'm a little confused. I hope she is picking it up there today because I'm dying to know if she likes everything!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 4, 2009)

that mac palette is great!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that mac palette is great! It sure is pretty. I used it (and the mascara) this morning; I'm going to have to play some more, but here's the result on the first attempt.
BTW, USPS notified me that the package I sent was delivered yesterday; don't know why it took so long to update on the site (holidays, I guess?) So I hope she liked everything!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I got my Secret Santa gifts today!!! YAY!





Can I just say that I've had the worst week ever, and this really made me happy! lol!






My SS was *Shelley*, btw! She gave me Stila Smudge Pot in "Kitten", OPI nailpolish in "A-Rose At Dawn...Broke By Noon", Rimmel Kohl liners, creams, an emery board, and a bunch of perfume, eyeshadow, and other samples!

Thanks so much, Shelley! I love it all!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh how sweet! And might I add those are great pictures


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh wow, great stuff Shaundra! That OPI polish looks gorgeous!


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 4, 2009)

Woo Hoo! I did get my Secret Santa Gift yesterday! Thank you Laura! Isn't it so cute that we ended up with each other? I was excited and a little confused when I saw the return address, so I just had to laugh. I got showered with a bunch of wonderful goodies. As soon and I grab my camera I will take the pictures to prove how wonder my secret santa was to me. Thank you once again Laura I loved everything!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woo Hoo! I did get my Secret Santa Gift yesterday! Thank you Laura! Isn't it so cute that we ended up with each other? I was excited and a little confused when I saw the return address, so I just had to laugh. I got showered with a bunch of wonderful goodies. As soon and I grab my camera I will take the pictures to prove how wonder my secret santa was to me. Thank you once again Laura I loved everything! I know, I completely freaked out when I saw the return address on the package! I said, "I know that address....that's Sarah! No way!" I'm glad you liked everything; I was a little worried, as I said in my note. Let me know when you've tried everything and how you like it! (And any tips you can give me on using the L'oreal Telescopic would be good....I'm a little intimidated by the brush, LOL!)


----------



## Shelley (Dec 5, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad it arrived fast and that you love everything!



The small Vichy sample you have in the photo, just above the nail polish, is a face cream. I don't think it says on the tube what it is for but that is what it is. It's for dry skin. I believe you said in the past you have dry face skin?

I'm excited waiting for my SS gift to arrive.





Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my Secret Santa gifts today!!! YAY!




Can I just say that I've had the worst week ever, and this really made me happy! lol!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...rl/Page001.jpg

My SS was *Shelley*, btw! She gave me Stila Smudge Pot in "Kitten", OPI nailpolish in "A-Rose At Dawn...Broke By Noon", Rimmel Kohl liners, creams, an emery board, and a bunch of perfume, eyeshadow, and other samples!

Thanks so much, Shelley! I love it all!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay! I'm glad it arrived fast and that you love everything!



The small Vichy sample you have in the photo, just above the nail polish, is a face cream. I don't think it says on the tube what it is for but that is what it is. It's for dry skin. I believe you said in the past you have dry face skin?
I'm excited waiting for my SS gift to arrive.





Yep, I have dry skin. I'm sure I'll get use out of it!
I've already used the Stila Paint Pot today, and I can't wait to get the nail polish on, it's so pretty!

Thanks for everything!

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow, great stuff Shaundra! That OPI polish looks gorgeous! Doesn't it? lol! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 5, 2009)

sorry it has taken me so long to post pictures!

okay so all the stuff i got is awsome i an in love with the nail polish colors (all awsome choices i did not own a single one of those polishes) and the Murad firming lotion works miracles, if you need a firming cream i suggest this one

Thank you Angie!!!! i absolutley love everything, i cant wait to try the eye shadows (i have never used mineral eyeshadow before so i am super excited) everything thing was absolutley perfect

i also added the book to my shelf off books to read and decided it will be read right after i finish my current book






all the amazing stuff Angie sent me, she did a super amazing job at picking stuff out i think she really got stuff that i would have picked out if i was the one doing the shopping. Def a good paring cause we seem to be on the same wave length with what we like!






Even my cat, Rigby, Wanted to get in on the present exchange, i think he was hopping i would mail him somewhere!


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 5, 2009)

everyone got such cool prezzies!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 5, 2009)

I got mine today!!! Thank you so much Emily! (Emily3383)

I got a bunch of cool soaps from Lush! I can't wait to try them!!!!

M.A.C. Creme De Nude ( I have been wanting this for so long!)

NYX lipstick in Terra-Cotta

Two really pretty pairs of earrings from American Eagle

Attachment 44462


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ooohh those lush soaps look awesome Moira! Especially the dark pink one hehe


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome job organizing SS this year Bec and Rosie!! It seems like so many people got their gifts already and it's only Dec. 5th! I'm so happy for everyone!

Aww.. I just saw your post April.. lol! Where have you been!?! You're missed here!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 5, 2009)

if mine arrives anytime next week i will probably just wait until i get home to leeds on the 17th to open it, rather than have my parents send it on to liverpool as it probably won't make it here in time before i go back home!

great gifts this year though.


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if mine arrives anytime next week i will probably just wait until i get home to leeds on the 17th to open it, rather than have my parents send it on to liverpool as it probably won't make it here in time before i go back home!
great gifts this year though.

ha! im from leeds too! i come from bramley (bit rough lol)


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome job organizing SS this year Bec and Rosie!! It seems like so many people got their gifts already and it's only Dec. 5th! I'm so happy for everyone! 
Aww.. I just saw your post April.. lol! Where have you been!?! You're missed here!

Thanks Nicole! We're very happy so far


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooohh those lush soaps look awesome Moira! Especially the dark pink one hehe I just used one in the shower aminute ago. Let me tell ya, I did NOT want to get out! Love me some Lush!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just used one in the shower aminute ago. Let me tell ya, I did NOT want to get out! Love me some Lush! Hehehe sounds good! Rosie got me some lush stuff last Christmas, it's heavenly!


----------



## Arielle123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just got my ss gift (thanks so much Lola!) I love everything and it's so funny b/c I needed a new pair of tweezerman tweezers. I was just contemplating if it was worth sending mine in to sharpen or not since I've heard some bad stories.

Anyway, thanks so much, I love everything and can't wait to try!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooohhh... very nice


----------



## lolaB (Dec 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Arielle123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just got my ss gift (thanks so much Lola!) I love everything and it's so funny b/c I needed a new pair of tweezerman tweezers. I was just contemplating if it was worth sending mine in to sharpen or not since I've heard some bad stories.
Anyway, thanks so much, I love everything and can't wait to try!

Yay! I'm so glad you love everything.



And yeah, I sent in a pair of mine to be sharpened and they came back greasy and just didn't work the same. I'm happy I saved you the trouble!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry it has taken me so long to post pictures!
okay so all the stuff i got is awsome i an in love with the nail polish colors (all awsome choices i did not own a single one of those polishes) and the Murad firming lotion works miracles, if you need a firming cream i suggest this one

Thank you Angie!!!! i absolutley love everything, i cant wait to try the eye shadows (i have never used mineral eyeshadow before so i am super excited) everything thing was absolutley perfect

i also added the book to my shelf off books to read and decided it will be read right after i finish my current book

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2790/...93469893_m.jpg

all the amazing stuff Angie sent me, she did a super amazing job at picking stuff out i think she really got stuff that i would have picked out if i was the one doing the shopping. Def a good paring cause we seem to be on the same wave length with what we like!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2609/...5dda04ca_m.jpg

Even my cat, Rigby, Wanted to get in on the present exchange, i think he was hopping i would mail him somewhere!

Yay! I'm glad you got your package. Enjoy your goodies


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm really happy about this secret santa! Gosh I wish it didd't happen just for christmas



It was great fun!


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 7, 2009)

Great presents, all!

And orangeeyecrayon, Rigby is beautiful! Oops, I should say "Handsome". I suppose boys don't want to be called beautiful. But he IS!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 7, 2009)

lol i will have to get a picture of him sleeping, he has a white patch on his tummy in the shape of a speedo, and a little white patch in each of his armpits it is beyond hilarious


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmmm, my SS should have received her package by now? I sent it last Tuesday via Royal Mail 1st Class. I hope it hasn't gotten lost in the mail! =[


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm, my SS should have received her package by now? I sent it last Tuesday via Royal Mail 1st Class. I hope it hasn't gotten lost in the mail! =[ I think you'll find she has...click back a few pages


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Dec 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you'll find she has...click back a few pages









how dumb am I!?


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






how dumb am I!?



lol no you're not, this thread is very active, it's easy to miss things!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 9, 2009)

i think mine has arrived! my mum called me yesterday and said i had a few packages at home! i won't recieve it until next thursday though, it won't make it to liverpool in time. eeeee i'm so excited


----------



## Shelley (Dec 10, 2009)

My SS gift arrived today! I love everything!





My secret santa is Shaundra (StereoXGirl). Thank you Shaundra, everything you sent I absolutely love!





This is what Shaundra bought for me:

Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush

MAC Smoke and Mirrors eyeshadow palette (Holiday set)

MAC Zoom Lash Mascara (Zoom Black)

The Body Shop Coconut Body Set (Shower cream, Body butter, Body scrub, Bar soap, and bath poof)


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 10, 2009)

That palette looks fabulous Shelley! Great gifts!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS gift arrived today! Shaundra bought for me:Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush

LOL! She got me a pink SK powder brush last year! I use it every morning for my EDM, best brush I've ever owned. I love it so much I bought a set of 5 more pink SK brushes this year to go with it!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 14, 2009)

got my pack today






i reallly looooooooove everything

my ss was GIGGLES 1972

thank you sooooooooo much

she sent me :

prestige : (love this brand)

big sky shadow (you cant see it in the pic its a pretty turkiz color with lots of glitters)

prestige let loose shadow dust deo

yr mascara

trucco lip pencil in cinnamon stick (such a cute name )

and benefit divine rouge bluse dark peach color

realy pretty

thank you so much

cant wait to try them all


----------



## jo1iet (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmm I hope my SS gets her parcel soon



still no sign of mine!

OH I spoke too soon haha, I got my parcel today but I'm not opening it until Christmas



thank you whoever it was! (from Israel!)


----------



## Lucy (Dec 17, 2009)

i'm going home today! FINALLY. lol

so i will get my ss present later today



i can't wait!!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 17, 2009)

Woohoo!



Can't wait to see what you got Lucy


----------



## Lucy (Dec 17, 2009)

oh my god aude you made my day!!!





sorry for longness..

my mum dislocated her elbow a few days ago and has been admitted to hospital. we're waiting on her getting an operation done. it's not serious but if she doesn't get it popped in properly then it could mean that her arm will not work right. and its annoying because its christmas!! she can't cook or anything. she was due to come pick me up from liverpool today but couldn't, and my dad is full of cold so he couldn't either.

so i had to lug EVERYTHING i own practically in a massive suitcase that i could barely lift on a 2hour train journey. i get home, the men fitting the stairlift (for my elderly grandma who is coming in a few days) are waiting in the snow to be let in, i have to let them in, make them cups of tea, sort my dad out with some cold medicine and make sure he's ok. i finally get a sit down, go into my room and your present is waiting and it really put a smile on my face!!






aude got me the ENTIRE china glaze christmas collection (thankyou sooo much!), OPI merry midnight (which incidentally, i had only just decided i really really liked, i was going to order it myself), the NYX runway palette in Versus, NYX lipstick in rose bud and the UD 24/7 eyeliner pencil in zero.

all wrapped up in a gorgeous sephora bag! lol i cut the "sephora" bit out and kept it for my scrapbook.

i took a swatch of the lipstick as the picture doesn't do it justice, noticed i had major moustache in it so just cut out my lips in photoshop. lmao.






it's a super pretty colour, thank you so much aude!!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 17, 2009)

Great gift, baby!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 17, 2009)

Yay, glad you like it Lucy ! Your journey back home sounds like a mini quest lol ! I hope your parents will feel better, it sucks to be sick for the holidays





I liked the Sephora bag too, it's prettier than the regular all black


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, Lucy! Great gifts! I hope your parents feel better soon!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 18, 2009)

Saints.

Thank you!





Two lip balm and one lipgloss + one silver eye shadow and one gel liner from Eo Cosmetics. One eye shadow (print) from Mac.






Thank you again.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jo1iet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm I hope my SS gets her parcel soon



still no sign of mine!
OH I spoke too soon haha, I got my parcel today but I'm not opening it until Christmas



thank you whoever it was! (from Israel!)

its was me hope youll like it


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## jo1iet (Dec 22, 2009)

Nick007 - I'm going to ruin the surprise and tell you it was me - I really really hope you get your parcel soon! It was posted over 4 weeks ago so you should get it soon.


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay---thanks for letting me know. I didn't know I was the last one left until yesterday. Yeah!!!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay---thanks for letting me know. I didn't know I was the last one left until yesterday. Yeah!!!



Awe Nick I hope you get it soon


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 28, 2009)

I got it on Christmas Eve, thanks. I haven't had time to post.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok great! So did everyone get their gifts?


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 28, 2009)

Got mine!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone has now gotten their gifts



Woohoo 100% success rate!


----------



## jo1iet (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad you got it! I hope you like what I put in for you. Every brand on your wishlist isn't available here in NZ so I tried my best to grab something you liked.

michal_cohen - thanks so much for your present! There was so much stuff in there! A lot of it my neice has claimed for dressing up in






Sorry no pics right now, my camera is kinda dead, but I got a wonderful mixture of jewellery, sweets and a couple of bits of make up.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 30, 2009)

100%? Yay great job


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 30, 2009)

100%


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 30, 2009)

Success!!!! Thank you ladies for doing an amazing job!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 31, 2009)

Great job everyone!!!


----------

